# 3 PB-1000s or 2 PB-2000s?



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I received my dual PB-1000s Christmas Eve and finally got around to hooking them up. Construction will commence soon on my dedicated HT but for now I have them in my living room upstairs. I'm very pleased with the quality of these subs but I'm wondering how much more I would experience with a third one or going with two of the bigger ones that just came out. Those 2000s look fantastic and I'm still within my 45 day trial period so I'm curious. That is about the limit of my budget (3 smaller subs or 2 larger ones) so just wonder what others would do in this situation. My finished room will be about 14x22x7. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

I would go with the PB-2000's, deeper tuning, more output, better SQ...win win.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking. I couldn't believe the punch that the 1000s have but I think I'd like a bit more so it seems a slight upgrade would help. I can't afford to go with the ultras but the 2000s seem to be a great buy.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I would go with 2 PB-2000 subs. I have two PB12 NSD subs and they are great. The PB-2000 model which replaced them add 100watts per sub. I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh the 2000s are already ordered! Can't wait, they'll be here Thursday. I almost went with the 12-NSD subs but I liked how the 1000s looked so now I know I'll be happy with the new 2000s. Will have plenty of power and should satisfy my "what if" scenario.


----------



## Earl H (Dec 3, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Oh the 2000s are already ordered! Can't wait, they'll be here Thursday. I almost went with the 12-NSD subs but I liked how the 1000s looked so now I know I'll be happy with the new 2000s. Will have plenty of power and should satisfy my "what if" scenario.


Congrats..also in MI...Curious, did they commit to shipping your 2000s today. I ordered mine ~ 1.5 weeks ago and I have yet to receive shipping confirmation.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I told them to wait until Wednesday to ship since I won't be able to sign for them until Thursday. They told me they'd be here Thursday but haven't yet received confirmation. My 1000s got here the next day so I'm assuming it'll be the same one day turnaround. Nice to see another Michigan HT nut


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Congrats! Looking forward to your impression and pics!:sn:


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Steve, they will be a great addition to my theater but now I think I just made my mains the weakest link ha.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh you think so. Well upgrading never ends if a guy decides to keep going. Might I ask what mains are you running though?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Haven't even started building my theater yet so my subs are being used in the living room for now with polk monitor 55T speakers. I have the polk monitor 75T for the theater. I bought a fixer upper house and I'm 20k deep into it so far so funds are limited for great speakers but that's how I justified spending the cash for good subs. Receiver is Onkyo 818.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Polk are great bang for your $$ speakers, nothing wrong with that imo. It just depends on how far a guy decides to take things. I’m always much more willing in the bass dept. myself.:spend: Anyway you have two great subs on the way with very capable speakers. I hope they do well in your new remod. work-work-work! I’ll stop by latter to see what you think?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks man! I've always had good luck with polk plus I got a good deal on em so I'm sure they'll be great. I read so many other posts and builds with speakers I've never heard of so I'm sure I'm just downplaying what I'm fortunate enough to have. Shipment confirmation on my subs just came in. Yup feel free to stop by and pick out one of my 800 + Blu-ray movies to watch


----------



## Earl H (Dec 3, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Thanks man! I've always had good luck with polk plus I got a good deal on em so I'm sure they'll be great. I read so many other posts and builds with speakers I've never heard of so I'm sure I'm just downplaying what I'm fortunate enough to have. Shipment confirmation on my subs just came in. Yup feel free to stop by and pick out one of my 800 + Blu-ray movies to watch


Wondering what is going on with SVS and how orders are processed. I ordered on 1/9 and even called today and couldn't get an eta on shipping. You ordered on 1/14 and yours are shipping today...hmmm. 
This willbe my 2nd set of subs to go along with 4 towers and a center over the last 4 mos....kinda not a happy camper re: how this order is going.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I ordered these 2 on 1-17-14 and they just sent the shipping email. I have seen members from other forums saying they've received their notices as well. I'd be surprised if you don't get one by the end of the day. From everything I've read and experienced first hand with this company I would think you'd get it resolved quickly.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

steve nn said:


> Oh you think so. Well upgrading never ends if a guy decides to keep going. Might I ask what mains are you running though?


I agree with this....Whenever I think I am done, I realize that I just barely started. :unbelievable:


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

GusGus748s said:


> I agree with this....Whenever I think I am done, I realize that I just barely started. :unbelievable:


Haha yeah it's quite a problem we HT nuts have but it's fun to be able to avoid the crowds at the cinema. Well worth it in my opinion. I'll be upgrading in a few years once I have more funds to dump into the theater. House is soaking up lots of money but eventually that will be done. Would love to go anamorphic with an AT screen one day but that's not feasible yet. 

Oh well, my two sweet subs will be here today! Can't wait.


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

> Oh well, my two sweet subs will be here today! Can't wait.
> 
> Read more:


This is good! On the other hand you’ll be needing all you Blu rays then. :scratch: :bigsmile:


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

hockeypucks said:


> I received my dual PB-1000s Christmas Eve and finally got around to hooking them up. Construction will commence soon on my dedicated HT but for now I have them in my living room upstairs. I'm very pleased with the quality of these subs but I'm wondering how much more I would experience with a third one or going with two of the bigger ones that just came out. Those 2000s look fantastic and I'm still within my 45 day trial period so I'm curious. That is about the limit of my budget (3 smaller subs or 2 larger ones) so just wonder what others would do in this situation. My finished room will be about 14x22x7. Thanks for any input.


Subs are a bit funny when it comes to output. That third sub best serves smoothing issues but does little for output issues. If one is in question, they're best served trading the SB1000s in and picking up a pair of PB12-Pluses.

I would place one nearfield, preferably behind the MLP and the other one on the opposite side of the room.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Ha thanks for responding to both my posts bee, I will try to put one closer to where I sit and the other on the front wall somewhere. If one is directly behind my seats would that one overpower the other?


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm too new to post images. What does one have to do to post images?

As to overpowering. As long as the subs have been properly integrated into the acoustics of the room, via REW and and AVR provided EQ programing, other than the rumble in the back of the seat from the nearfield placed subwoofer, you will be too busy worrying about what's on the screen to note if there's any overpowering going on.

What AVR system (EQ program) capabilities do you have and have you setup REW yet?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

My room isn't yet built but I have an Onkyo 818. The subs are temporarily upstairs in the living room. I won't be able to EQ them separately so hopefully the avr can handle setting them up well enough for me.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

hockeypucks said:


> My room isn't yet built but I have an Onkyo 818. The subs are temporarily upstairs in the living room. I won't be able to EQ them separately so hopefully the avr can handle setting them up well enough for me.


While waiting for all the construction to take place, is it possible to upgrade to a Denon X0400 that has both XT32/SubEQ HT? The SubEQ HT allows you to separately EQ two subwoofers.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Unfortunately a receiver upgrade isn't in the plans. I feel I need to lock down my subwoofer choices even though I should just keep my dual PB-2000s. I've had such a great experience so far with SVS I'd be hesitant to go with another company.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

How much longer before you have you room built, up and running? That's gotta be some exciting stuff.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm a good month away from completion but I'm getting there. Doing all the work myself so it takes time but it's been my dream to have a dedicated room. I have all my equipment too which makes it tougher looking at most of it in boxes ha.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

We don't have the room for what I like to term a dedicated "Home Theater Palace." But I was able to convince the wife that with the lights out, she wouldn't notice all the speakers.

...


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Ha nice convincing. Fortunately no one but me lives in my house so I'm free to do as I please. I like seeing the speakers with the grills off. Here's my temp setup upstairs...


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the image. Very nice. I'm still trying to figure out how to save a picture to the recently setup gallery. I have a gallery setup "BeeMan458's gallery" but the images are too large to upload and I haven't figured out how to shrink them yet.

(oh goodie, more homework)

...

The avatar is of our mains, Klipsch Epic CF-3's purchased back about 1994.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

This is the first image I was able to upload, I usually get the "too large" error so hopefully you'll figure it out. Nice speakers, was wondering what the avatar was when I saw ya on avs.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I now have a headache.  I went into the photo editor, resized the image, saved as a new image and now have an image that can be posted; 800dpi x 600dpi.

View from the wife's main listening position:



If you don't look hard, and with the lights out, you might not notice the speakers.

...


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice finish, glad you got the pics to work.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. 

I have the second sub tucked nearfield, directly behind the MLP:

(now it doesn't want to let me upload a second image)

...


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

No worries, I've seen those pics on the svs thread. I'm thinking I will try to put one of my subs behind my theater seating and one up front.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I posted a nearfield image in another thread you're participating in on Home Theater Shack. Finally figured out the image gallery was hiding behind the work screen.

......I hate it when it does that....


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Ahh gotcha, tricky work screen ha.


----------

